# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών >  >  Κατασκευή DPP EL84

## daffygr

Σαν καινούργιος εδώ αλλά γενικά παλιός θέλω να σας παρουσιάσω μια κατασκευή η οποία προέκυψε μετά από στερητικό σύμπτωμα που μου ήρθε μετά από 30 χρόνια να πιάσω κολλητήρι...




Θα ακολουθήσουν όλα τα στάδια κατασκευής με φωτο...

----------

A--15 (03-10-15), 

αθικτον (10-12-22), 

alfadex (07-09-15), 

chip (12-11-16), 

gcostas (09-07-16), 

GiwrgosTH (30-09-15), 

Hulk (31-08-15), 

johndaf (31-08-15), 

street (01-09-15)

----------


## Ακρίτας

> Σαν καινούργιος εδώ αλλά γενικά παλιός θέλω να σας παρουσιάσω μια κατασκευή η οποία προέκυψε μετά από στερητικό σύμπτωμα που μου ήρθε μετά από 30 χρόνια να πιάσω κολλητήρι...



Ομολογουμένως η είσοδός σου στο φόρουμ είναι άκρως εντυπωσιακή. Καλώς ήρθες.

----------

daffygr (30-08-15)

----------


## SeAfasia

το σύνδρομο τώρα πέρασε;
Μου αρέσεις,καλώς ήρθες Χρήστο.. :Biggrin:

----------

daffygr (30-08-15)

----------


## daffygr

Μπαα.. Χειρότερα έγινε....

----------


## SeAfasia

> Μπαα.. Χειρότερα έγινε....



τώρα πραγματικά καλώς ήρθες στο κλαμπ μας.... :Smile: 
Το κουτί είναι diy;
Μου αρέσει η διάταξη των λυχνιών πάνω στο σασσί καθώς και το φωτιζόμενο πάνελ.....από κάτω δεν έχει φώτο;

----------


## daffygr

Όλα μα όλα εκτός από τους toroid  τροφοδοσίας είναι ιδιοκατασκευές. Θα ανεβάσω φωτο το απόγευμα και την ιστορία...

----------

gcostas (09-07-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Όλα μα όλα εκτός από τους toroid ιδιοκατασκευή είναι. Θα ανεβάσω φωτο το απόγευμα και την ιστορία...



Ευχαριστώ....
μη ξεχάσω,αν μπορείς δώσε το λινκ του σχηματικού..

----------


## aris285

και γαμω τις κατασκευες!!!
αλλα να ρωτησω κατι, μονο του το phase inverter για εισοδος αρκει?
αν υπαρχει παλμογραφος βαλε και καμια μετρηση.

----------


## daffygr

Πριν προχωρήσω παρακάτω θα ήθελα να διευκρινήσω ότι βαθειά θεωρητική υποδομή όσον αφορά τα ηλεκτρονικά δεν υπάρχει εκτός από κάποια σημεία που έχω ασχοληθεί και αυτά με επιφύλαξη. Για τον λόγο αυτό λοιπόν θα ήθελα την βοήθεια όλων των "εξαρτημένων" έτσι ώστε μέσα από την κουβεντούλα μας να πλουτίσουμε τις γνώσεις μας και να βελτιώσουμε τις κατασκευές μας.
Ευχαριστώ.

Θέλω να απαντήσω  στις ερωτήσεις πριν προχωρήσω παρακάτω. Φώτα από κατω δεν υπάρχουν
Ο σύνδεσμος του σχηματικού:Εδώ θα βρεις καλούδια http://www.diyaudio.com/wiki/Baby_Hu...EL84_amplifier
 Αναρκεί ο αναστροφέας φάσης από μόνος του? Μάλλον αρκεί με την προϋπόθεση ότι η αρνητική ανάδραση είναι λίγη. Ο συγκεκριμένος αναστροφέας δεν δίνει ακριβώς 180 μοίρες διαφορά φάσης αλλά γλυτώνεις μια βαθμίδα ενίσχυσης και κατά συνέπεια δύο πυκνωτές σύζευξης. Αν χρειαστεί ενίσχυση υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για μία βαση λυχνίας ακόμα. Παλμογράφο δεν έχω (ακόμα) και περιμένω ένα φίλο να φέρει  την Κυριακή για ψαχούλεμα..

Όλα ξεκίνησαν πριν τα Χριστούγεννα όταν αρχισα να σκαλίζω αυτό:

Ένα ρωσικό στερεοφω(ο)νικό 50 ετών που είχε αγοράσει ο μακαρίτης ο πατέρας μου. Το ράδιο δεν δούλευε λόγω οξείδωσης των επαφών των μεταγωγών αλλά ο ενισχυτής μισο δούλευε.

Οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου δραματικοί, το κύκλωμα ταλάντωνε και ένας πυκνωτής σύζευξης ήταν βραχυκυκλωμένος.
Λυχνίες 6Ν2Π οι διπλοτρίοδες και 6Π14Π (EL84) οι πέντοδες. 
Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο κατασκεύασα τους μετασχηματιστές εξόδου (μην δίνετε σημασία στα κενά της στρώσης του σύρματος γιατί ήταν η τελευταία και έτσι έπρεπε να γίνει)

Έγινε η νύχτα μέρα! Καμία σχέση με ότι άκουγα πριν! Εδώ παίζει ρόλο το μέγεθος... Στη μεσαία φωτό φαίνεται ο ρωσικός μ/της εξόδου σε σύγκριση με τους καινούργιους.
Συνεχίζεται...

----------


## aris285

ΩΧ τωρα το ειδα δεν ειναι phase inverter αυτο... Παντως να σου πω δεν μου καλοαρεσει το σχεδιο αυτο. ενας LoBoy δεν θα ηταν καλητερα?
1000 μπραβο για την κατασκευη των μετασχηματιστων.

----------


## daffygr

Συνεχίζω...
 Η διαφορά με τους νέους μετασχηματιστές ήταν εμφανής. Τα ηχεία όμως ήταν χαμηλών επιδόσεων και έπρεπε να πάρω την μεγάλη απόφαση! 
Φόρεσα την πανοπλία μου και ναι! το τόλμησα! Τα ανέβασα στο σαλόνι!

Οι κολώνες των 200W κουνήθηκαν καλά με 10W!
"Καλέ τι ωραία ακούγεται?" Ακούστηκε μια γλυκιά φωνή.
Με ένα σμπάρο δυό τρυγόνια! Και  τον ενισχυτή δοκιμάσαμε και αρση των capital controls για την έναρξη της νέας κατασκευής!

----------


## daffygr

> ΩΧ τωρα το ειδα δεν ειναι phase inverter αυτο... Παντως να σου πω δεν μου καλοαρεσει το σχεδιο αυτο. ενας LoBoy δεν θα ηταν καλητερα?
> 1000 μπραβο για την κατασκευη των μετασχηματιστων.



O LoBoy είναι εξαιρετικός και ίσως καλύτερος αλλά προϋποθέτει ρυθμίσεις με όργανα α οποία δεν έχω. Να δω τι κάνει αυτός σε παλμογράφο και βλέπουμε. Οτι παρατηρήσεις γίνουν θα ανακοινωθούν.

----------


## p.gabr

Κατ αρχήν καλώς ήρθες 

Ξεκινώντας να πω συγχαρητήρια για την συληψη της ιδέας  και το όμορφο οπτικό αποτέλεσμα που προέκυψε Και Vintage και μοντέρνο! !!

Τώρα η κατσαδα 
Είμαι αρνητικός πολύ στην καταστροφή ενός παλαιού ραδιοφώνου και πόσο μάλλον όταν είναι οικογενειακό κειμήλιο. 

Το σχέδιο δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, η σωστή αναστροφη φάσης είναι το σημαντικότερο σε έναν ενισχυτή και εδώ ο τρόπος που το κάνει( για να γλυτώσει μια λυχνία )είναι πολύ αμφίβολος ασταθής και ανακόλουθος της απόκρισης 
Για τον τρόπο αναδρασης δεν θα το σχολιάσω γιατί όλα αυτά είναι θυσίες στην οικονομία της μίας λυχνίας 

Καλή συνέχεια και συγνώμη για τις παρατηρήσεις

----------


## SeAfasia

Χρήστο τι γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής έχεις;

----------


## daffygr

> Κατ αρχήν καλώς ήρθες 
> 
> Ξεκινώντας να πω συγχαρητήρια για την συληψη της ιδέας  και το όμορφο οπτικό αποτέλεσμα που προέκυψε Και Vintage και μοντέρνο! !!
> 
> Τώρα η κατσαδα 
> Είμαι αρνητικός πολύ στην καταστροφή ενός παλαιού ραδιοφώνου και πόσο μάλλον όταν είναι οικογενειακό κειμήλιο. 
> 
> Το σχέδιο δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο, η σωστή αναστροφη φάσης είναι το σημαντικότερο σε έναν ενισχυτή και εδώ ο τρόπος που το κάνει( για να γλυτώσει μια λυχνία )είναι πολύ αμφίβολος ασταθής και ανακόλουθος της απόκρισης 
> Για τον τρόπο αναδρασης δεν θα το σχολιάσω γιατί όλα αυτά είναι θυσίες στην οικονομία της μίας λυχνίας 
> ...



Το κειμήλιο επανήλθε διότι δεν πετάχτηκε τίποτε. Είναι στην γωνια του και περιμένει το γενικό service. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι υπό έρευνα για να ασχολούμεστε και με κάτι. Αυριο έχει έλεγχο με παλμογράφο και εδώ είμαστε να τα συζητήσουμε. Δεν χωρα αμφισβήτηση ότι η σωστή αναστροφή είναι η κλασική (Ανοδο-καθοδο) την οποία χρησιμοποιούσε ο παλιός ενισχυτής χωρίς όμως ενδιάμεση βαθμίδα με ότι αυτο συνεπάγεται. Ο LoBoy υπερτερεί σαφώς διότι μετά την αναστροφη παρεμβάλλει μία επιπλέον βαθμίδα η οποία κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά. (Ο σχεδιαστής του ή εστω ο παρουσιαστής του) έχει γνώσεις τολμώ να πω..

----------


## daffygr

--------

----------


## daffygr

> Χρήστο τι γνώσεις ηλεκτρονικής έχεις;



Το γράφω. Ελάχιστα πράγματα αλλά διαβάζουμε όπου χρειαστεί...

----------


## toliis69

Πολύ ωραίος !! Συγχαρητήρια και καλοάκουστος ! :Thumbup:

----------


## p.gabr

Ερώτηση επί του σχεδίου  (ποστ 1)

Από την R6 και την R3 περνάει  το ρεύμα προς την άνοδο της προενισχυριας. 
Η R6 έχει τιμή 47Κ και πτώση τάσης (διαφορά δυναμικού στα άκρα της) 15 βολτ 
Η R3 που είναι σε σειρά και διαρρέεται ακριβώς από το ίδιο ρεύμα, έχει τιμή 220κ και πτώση τάσης 100v? ???? 
Κάτι δεν γράφει σωστά ο τύπος ,δεδομένου ότι η R5 - 12κωμ είναι θεωρητικά ανύπαρκτη στο κύκλωμα

----------


## daffygr

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια.
Μετά την επιτυχή(?) κατασκευή των μετασχηματιστών εξόδου, ήρθε η ώρα της επιλογής σχεδίου για την υλοποίηση της νέας κατασκευής. Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο και λαμβάνοντας υπ΄οψιν ότι το μοναδικό όργανο μέτρησης που υπήρχε ήταν ένα πολύμετρο των 10 ευρώ, διαβάζοντας εδώ κατέληξα στην υλοποίηση του σχεδίου που έχω επισυναψει αρχικά (με πρόβλεψη στο σασί για μία διπλοτρίοδο ακόμα).
Ακολούθησε η αγορά των υλικών και η μέτρησή τους ώστε να προχωρήσει η κατασκευή του σασί, πρώτα σχεδιαστικά και ακολούθως η κοπή του σε Laser και η διαμόρφωση του σε στράτζα. Το υλικό είναι ανοξείδωτος χάλυβας 1mm.

Ακολουθεί το ανάπτυγμα του σασί.

Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα :

Η εσωτερική όψη του σασί. Κολλήθηκαν ελάσματα σε διάφορα σημεία για συγκράτηση καλωδίων

----------


## daffygr

> Ερώτηση επί του σχεδίου  (ποστ 1)
> 
> Από την R6 και την R3 περνάει  το ρεύμα προς την άνοδο της προενισχυριας. 
> Η R6 έχει τιμή 47Κ και πτώση τάσης (διαφορά δυναμικού στα άκρα της) 15 βολτ 
> Η R3 που είναι σε σειρά και διαρρέεται ακριβώς από το ίδιο ρεύμα, έχει τιμή 220κ και πτώση τάσης 100v? ???? 
> Κάτι δεν γράφει σωστά ο τύπος ,δεδομένου ότι η R5 - 12κωμ είναι θεωρητικά ανύπαρκτη στο κύκλωμα



'Εχεις δίκιο. Η τάση που μέτρησα εγώ ήταν περίπου 220 V στις ανόδους των διπλοτριόδων.
Δεν έδωσα σημασία στις λεπτομέρειες όσο στην αρχή λειτουργίας του κυκλώματος η οποία με βόλευε.

----------


## sakisr

Μπραβο για τη πολυ καλη κατασκευη!Καλα ακουσματα να ευχηθω!
Υπολογισες το τελικο κοστος?Ενδιαφερομαι και για το σασσι.

----------

daffygr (30-08-15)

----------


## daffygr

> Μπραβο για τη πολυ καλη κατασκευη!Καλα ακουσματα να ευχηθω!
> Υπολογισες το τελικο κοστος?Ενδιαφερομαι και για το σασσι.



Το σασί  θέλει κάποιες αλλαγές. Πες μου τι θέλεις να κάνεις

----------


## sakisr

θελω να μαθω κοστος και που το κατασκευασες και επισης αν σχεδιαστηκε με προγραμμα.

----------


## daffygr

Ο σχεδιασμος εγινε με προγραμμα το Visio
Εδωσα τα αρχεια σε ενα παλιο συνεργατη και τα εκοψε και τα στρατζαρησε. Τα κολληματα εγιναν απο μενα με μηχανη συγκολησης tig. Θελει καποια δουλιτσα μετα το leiser. Κανε υπομονη θα τα ανεβασω..

----------


## SeAfasia

> Ο σχεδιασμος εγινε με προγραμμα το Visio
> Εδωσα τα αρχεια σε ενα παλιο συνεργατη και τα εκοψε και τα στρατζαρησε. Τα κολληματα εγιναν απο μενα με μηχανη συγκολησης tig. Θελει καποια δουλιτσα μετα το leiser. Κανε υπομονη θα τα ανεβασω..



duffygr μόνο κολλητήρι 1ο ευρώ ξέρεις να χειρίζεσαι; :W00t:  :Lol:

----------


## Hulk

Χρήστο καλώς όρισες,  δεν ξέρω πως ακούγεται ή τι μετρήσεις θα έχεις... το τελικό αποτέλεσμα είναι φανταστικό!!! :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## daffygr

Συνέχεια..
 Κατά την πορεία της κατασκευής υπήρξαν και αστοχίες οι οποίες άλλοτε κόστισαν χρήμα και άλλοτε κόστισαν χρόνο. Θα κοινοποιηθούν στο τέλος της παρουσίασης.
Ο ενισχυτής παίζει εξαιρετικά στο 50χρονα αυτιά μου αλλά και αυτά θα τα πούμε στο τέλος.

Αφού συγκολλήθηκαν τα ελάσματα συγκράτησης των διαφόρων καλωδίων στο εσωτερικό του σασί, έπρεπε να γίνουν κάποια ρετουσαρίσματα σε αυτό. Τα πονταρίσματα δημιούργησαν "μπιμπίκια¨στην επιφάνεια του σασί και έπρεπε να τροχιστούν και να γυαλιστούν.



Αφού διορθώθηκαν, ακολούθησε η τοποθέτηση των εξαρτημάτων της πίσω πλευράς, η τοποθέτηση των μετασχηματιστών, των ηλεκτρολυτικών και των βάσεων των λυχνιών. Ο αρχικός  σχεδιασμός προέβλεπε ανορθώτριες αλλά τελικά δεν άξιζε τον κόπο.




Όλα καλά μέχρι εδώ αλλά έπρεπε να βρω τρόπο να κρύψω το ποτενσιόμετρο και τον επιλογέα μιας και λόγω σχεδιασμού της πρόσοψης ήταν έξω και πάνω από το σασί.
Η λύση βρέθηκε κόβοντας στη μεση  ενα κομματι μιας σωλήνας με διάμετρο 60mm  και ταπώνοντάς την από τη μία πλευρά. Η διαδικασία γνωστή, συγκόληση, τρόχισμα, γυάλισμα. Το τελικό αποτέλεσμα ήταν υπέροχο...
Συνεχίζεται....

----------


## daffygr

Συνεχίζω με φωτο από τα καλύματα του ποτενσιομέτρου και του επιλογέα

και τελικα...

Ήρθε η ώρα για τα.. σωθηκά του που άρχισαν σιγά σιγά να σχηματίζονται

----------

A--15 (03-10-15)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Συνεχίζω με φωτο από τα καλύματα του ποτενσιομέτρου και του επιλογέα
> 
> και τελικα...
> 
> Ήρθε η ώρα για τα.. σωθηκά του που άρχισαν σιγά σιγά να σχηματίζονται



*Αυτααααααααά....*

----------


## d.antonis

Φιλε Χρηστο η κατασκευη σου κανει πολλα high-endo-κινεζακια να ωχριουν. Αν ακουγεται τοσο καλα οσο βλεπεται τοτε οσα μπραβο και να σου πουμε θα'ναι λιγα....

----------


## CLOCKMAN

Άψογος, πολύ καλή δουλειά

----------


## daffygr

Ευχαριστω ολους σας για τα καλα σας λογια.
Το πως ακουγεται τωρα θα ελεγα πολυ διαφορετικα απο τρανζιστορικους. Υπαρχει μια ισορροπια σε ολο το ακουστικο φασμα, οι φωνες ειναι μπροστα απο τα ηχεια, μπασα πριμα σαφή και διακριτικα και οι καμπανιές απο τα πιατινια σου κουνανε τον εγκεφαλο... Τον DENON ούτε καν τον ανοίγω.
Σιγουρα σηκωνει βελτιωσεις που με τον καιρο θα γινουν.
Τον περισσότερο χρόνο τον σπατάλησα σχετικά με τους μετασχηματιστές εξόδου (από το περασμένο καλοκαίρι παλεύω και νομίζω ότι είμαι σχετικά κοντά...).
Συνεχιζεται...

----------


## daffygr

Υπομονή τελειώνουμε...
Τοποθέτηση μετασχηματιστών εξόδου


Στην φωτο αυτή αξιοσημείωτο είναι η γείωση που "τρέχει" σε όλα τα σημεία του ενισχυτή η οποία είναι στον "αέρα" και ενώνεται με το σασί από ένα μόνο σημείο στο κέντρο της.


Οι τέσσερις μεγάλοι πυκνωτές είναι από teflon ρωσικής κατασκευής και  μάλιστα κατασκευασμένοι για το ρωσικό διαστημικό πρόγραμμα (τις παλιές  εποχές). Δεν παίξανε καλά και αντικαταστάθηκαν από απλούς  πολυπροπυλενίου με σαφώς καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Συμβουλή: μην ψάχνετε  για εξωτικούς πυκνωτές σύζευξης που η βελτίωση ποιότητας ήχου ακροβατεί  στα όρια της πραγματικότητας και της φαντασίας. Τα περί "υγρασίας" στον  ήχο και κάτι τέτοια γίνονται αντιληπτά μόνο με χρήση LSD...



Η πρώτη δοκιμή με τις ανορθώτριες λυχνίες σε λειτουργία. Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο η ανόρθωση με αυτές λόγω υπερβολικής καταναλωσης ισχύος κλπ. Η γνώμη μου είναι να μην ασχοληθείτε ποτέ με αυτές.


Το καπάκι από κάτω. Σχεδιασμός στον υπολογιστή και κοπή σε Leizer.


Λυχνίες: 6Π14Π-ΕΡ (10.000 ώρες λειτουργίας με χρυσό grid....) X8 (μεγάλος πόνος...)
----------6N2Π-ΕΡ (10.000 ώρες λειτουργίας με χρυσό grid....) X2
----------Μετασχηματιστές εξόδου ιδιοκατασκευής με εξωτικά μονωτικά..(πόνος)
----------Μετασχηματιστές τροφοδοσίας: Γιατράς (σταθερή αξία..)
----------Σασί-μεταλικά μέρη κατασκευής: ιδιοκατασκευή με υλικό τον ανοξείδωτο χάλυβα
----------Κουμπιά απο βακελίτη  (αρχαία από το περασμένο Ham Fest)

Σχεδιασμός: Όπως εύστοχα παρατήρησε κάποιος εδώ μέσα, ήθελα να παντρέψω το κλασικό με το μοντέρνο. Υπήρχαν πολλές ιδέες- και υπάρχουν και άλλες- που  τριγύριζαν στο μυαλό μου. Τελικά μετά από πολυ σβήσε γράψε υλοποιήθηκε η ιδέα που σας παρουσίασα. Βοήθησε ότι υπήρχαν πολλές οπτικές μνήμες από τα "πειρατικά" μου χρόνια  παρέα με τον παιδικό μου φίλο, τον Steaven Seagal των μεσαίων (ΤΗ)... ο οποίος μάλιστα με προέτρεψε να ασχοληθώ ξανά με "τα παλιά".

Θεωρώ ότι σε τέτοιες κατασκευές το κύκλωμα είναι κάτι που αλλάζει εύκολα ανά πάσα στιγμή και αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που διάλεξα κάτι εύκολα υλοποιήσιμο χωρίς την άμεση ανάγκη χρήσης οργάνων μέτρησης. Σίγουρα θα πρέπει κάποια στιγμή να γίνει ό έλεγχος τουλάχιστον για την αρνητική ανάδραση.

Πώς ακούγεται (χωρίς καμία αλλαγή στις τιμές των εξαρτημάτων του σχεδίου με μόνη διαφορά την Ultra Linear συνδεσμολογία): Η διαφορά γίνεται αμέσως αισθητή. Ο ήχος "απλώνει" είναι ζεστός, με λεπτομέρειες , ισορροπημένος, οι φωνές ξεχωρίζουν, τα όργανα της ορχήστρας είναι διακριτά, τα μπάσα γλυκά και διακριτικά στην σωστή ένταση, οι υψηλές πεντακάθαρες στην σωστή ένταση. Γενικά βαθμολογείς τον μηχανικό ήχου της κάθε παραγωγής.
Θεωρώ ότι και 2Χ10W είναι αρκετά για να ακούσεις μουσική χαλαρός και με το ποτάκι σου... Δεν χρειάζεται παραπάνω.

Κάπου εδώ τελείωσε η παρουσίαση της κατασκευής. Υπήρξαν αμέτρητες κατασκευαστικές λεπτομέριες αλλά προτίμησα να εστιάσω στις πιο σημαντικές.

Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ σε όλους σας, για τα καλά σας λόγια. Ηταν μια επιβεβαίωση για μένα γιατί αυτός ο ενισχυτής είναι ταγμένος και αφιερωμένος στον έναν από τους τρεις γιούς μου τον Τάσο ο οποίος αγαπά την μουσική, την φυσική και τα μαθηματικά. Ήταν ένας τρόπος να του δείξω τι μπορεί να κάνει με αυτά που αγαπά.

Χρήστος Δαφαλιάς
SV1BAL

Υ.Γ.
Πρέπει να γίνει και  η βάπτιση του ενισχυτή. Έχω κάτι στο μυαλό μου αλλά κάθε πρόταση δεκτή. Περιμένω τον νονό...

----------

CybEng (01-09-15)

----------


## KOKAR

Μπράβο Χρήστο, εξαιρετική δουλειά  !

----------


## SeAfasia

ΑΡΜΟΣΙΣ
είναι καλό;

----------


## daffygr

> ΑΡΜΟΣΙΣ
> είναι καλό;




Καλό ακούγεται. Έξυπνο. Να δούμε και άλλες προτάσεις.

----------


## KOKAR

*Nos Audio Labs* με γραμματοσειρα όπως παρακάτω

----------


## p.gabr

> Οι τέσσερις μεγάλοι πυκνωτές είναι από teflon ρωσικής κατασκευής και  μάλιστα κατασκευασμένοι για το ρωσικό διαστημικό πρόγραμμα (τις παλιές  εποχές). Δεν παίξανε καλά και αντικαταστάθηκαν από απλούς  πολυπροπυλενίου με σαφώς καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Συμβουλή: μην ψάχνετε  για εξωτικούς πυκνωτές σύζευξης που η βελτίωση ποιότητας ήχου ακροβατεί  στα όρια της πραγματικότητας και της φαντασίας. Τα περί "υγρασίας" στον  ήχο και κάτι τέτοια γίνονται αντιληπτά μόνο με χρήση LSD...
> Η πρώτη δοκιμή με τις ανορθώτριες λυχνίες σε λειτουργία. Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο η ανόρθωση με αυτές λόγω υπερβολικής κατανάλωσης ισχύος κλπ. Η γνώμη μου είναι να μην ασχοληθείτε ποτέ με αυτές.
> .



Και όμως φιλε μου υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχουν μεγάλα αυτιά
Η χρήση ανορθώτριας λυχνίας λόγω της εσωτερικής αντίστασης της  η οποία είναι από 200-300ωμ, παρουσιάζει μια απώλεια τάσης συνήθως πάνω  απο 40 βολτ
 Εστω λοιπόν ότι υπολογίσουμε αυτήν την απώλεια και έχουμε δυο ίδιους ενισχυτές, με την ίδια τάση τροφοδοσίας ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΜΑ

Γιατι????
 Είναι απλό η μεγαλύτερη εσωτερική αντίσταση της πηγής, έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την πιο ήπιας μορφής ψαλιδισμού στον κόρο, με αποτέλεσμα οι αρμόνικες κυρίως ισχυρά αναπαραγόμενες 2-3η, να είναι πιο ευχάριστες.. Ειδικά δε σε μουσικά όργανα, γίνεται αντιληπτό

----------


## daffygr

> Και όμως φιλε μου υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που έχουν μεγάλα αυτιά
> Η χρήση ανορθώτριας λυχνίας λόγω της εσωτερικής αντίστασης της  η οποία είναι από 200-300ωμ, παρουσιάζει μια απώλεια τάσης συνήθως πάνω  απο 40 βολτ
>  Εστω λοιπόν ότι υπολογίσουμε αυτήν την απώλεια και έχουμε δυο ίδιους ενισχυτές, με την ίδια τάση τροφοδοσίας ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΣΜΑ
> 
> Γιατι????
>  Είναι απλό η μεγαλύτερη εσωτερική αντίσταση της πηγής, έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα την πιο ήπιας μορφής ψαλιδισμού στον κόρο, με αποτέλεσμα οι αρμόνικες κυρίως ισχυρά αναπαραγόμενες 2-3η, να είναι πιο ευχάριστες.. Ειδικά δε σε μουσικά όργανα, γίνεται αντιληπτό



Δεν εχω ασχοληθει με μουσικα οργανα για να γνωριζω λεπτομερειες. Αυτο που λες θα το δοκιμασω για να μου φυγει και εμενα η περιεργεια μιας και υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα. Μεγαλα αυτια δεν εχω κυμαινονται στο μεσο ορο. Αν η διαφορα ειναι τοσο αισθητη στα δικα μου αυτια παντα θα υιοθετησω αυτη τη λυση. Παντως μερικα πραγματα μαλλον ειναι υποκειμενικα οφειλουμε να παραδεχτουμε αλλα υπαρχουν και οι ανθρωποι που ικανοποιουνται με απλα πραγματα και καποιοι δεν σταματουν ποτε. Ανηκω στους πρωτους και εξεφρασα την γνωμη μου. Αλλωστε και με αυτο που ασχοληθηκα για μενα ηταν υπερβαση λογω περιορισμενου χρονου.

----------


## daffygr

Σημερινό..



Η γεννήτρια ήταν ιδιοκατασκευής και ο χρόνος περασμένος.
Θα επαναληφθούν οι μετρήσεις με καλύτερη γεννήτρια και με περισσότερη άνεση χρόνου.
Ευχαριστώ θερμά τον φίλο ο οποίος προθυμοποιήθηκε να βοηθήσει με ότι είχε διαθέσιμο.
Τουλάχιστον πήραμε μια αρχική εικόνα... στο απόλυτο σκοτάδι.
Μια εικόνα της απόκρισης των μετασχηματιστών εξόδου ήταν 5Hz-80KHz -3db

----------


## SeAfasia

> Σημερινο..
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59326
> 
> Με οχι τελεια μεσα μετρηθηκε η αποκριση των μετασχηματιστων εξοδου με προσεγγιση
> Ηταν 5 Hz εως 80KHz -3db



Χρήστο το συνημμένο δε δουλεύει..

----------


## p.gabr

> Σημερινο..
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 59326
> 
> Με οχι τελεια μεσα μετρηθηκε η αποκριση των μετασχηματιστων εξοδου με προσεγγιση
> Ηταν 5 Hz εως 80KHz -3db



Φίλε μου μακάρι να είναι έτσι, όμως δεν είναι 

Η μέτρηση γίνεται έχοντας τερματισμενες εισόδους εξόδους  με ωμικη αντίσταση ανάλογη 
Δοκίμασε το και θα προσγειωθείς στην πραγματικότητα. Ακόμα και μετασχηματιστη τροφοδοσίας να βάλεις θα τον βρεις σούπερ -ντουπερ 

Όμως δεν παίζει μόνο αυτό ρόλο, είναι και η διαφορά φάσης εισόδου -εξόδου Θα μου πείτε δεν ακούγεται,ναι δεν ακούγεται όταν όμως χρησιμοποιούμε αναδραση, τότε η καμπύλη πάει στα ταρταρα, στραβωνει σαν πριόνι

----------


## daffygr

> Φίλε μου μακάρι να είναι έτσι, όμως δεν είναι 
> 
> Η μέτρηση γίνεται έχοντας τερματισμενες εισόδους εξόδους  με ωμικη αντίσταση ανάλογη 
> Δοκίμασε το και θα προσγειωθείς στην πραγματικότητα. Ακόμα και μετασχηματιστη τροφοδοσίας να βάλεις θα τον βρεις σούπερ -ντουπερ 
> 
> Όμως δεν παίζει μόνο αυτό ρόλο, είναι και η διαφορά φάσης εισόδου -εξόδου Θα μου πείτε δεν ακούγεται,ναι δεν ακούγεται όταν όμως χρησιμοποιούμε αναδραση, τότε η καμπύλη πάει στα ταρταρα, στραβωνει σαν πριόνι




Εάν έχεις τα κατάλληλα όργανα κερνάω μπύρα.

----------


## ΣΑΡΑΚΗΝΟΣ

Πολύ ωραία η κατασκευή του κουτιού αλλά κάτι δεν πάει καλά όπως λέει και ο Παναγιώτης στην μέτρηση του Μ/Χ εξόδου.Δείτε εδώ από Hammond τι μετρήσεις δίνουν για να καταλάβετε.
http://www.hammondmfg.com/1608.htm

----------


## p.gabr

Ναι Νίκο οι Hammond είναι πολύ καλοί και η τιμή τους λογική. 

Το πρωί που έγραψα δεν υπήρχαν αυτές οι εικόνες Σου επαναλαμβάνω είναι λάθος πρεπει στο δευτερεύων να του βάλεις φορτίο 8ωμ και εκεί να πάρεις τις μετρήσεις 
Έκανα για λίγο το πρωί την δοκιμή με το δευτερεύον ανοικτό, αλλά και με αντίσταση φορτίου όπως πρέπει 

κοίτα το βίντεο 
https://youtu.be/kBNgHaPV4qs

έχω άλλο ένα με τον έλεγχο φάσης μέχρι το βράδυ θα το ανεβάσω

----------


## daffygr

> Ναι Νίκο οι Hammond είναι πολύ καλοί και η τιμή τους λογική. 
> 
> Το πρωί που έγραψα δεν υπήρχαν αυτές οι εικόνες Σου επαναλαμβάνω είναι λάθος πρεπει στο δευτερεύων να του βάλεις φορτίο 8ωμ και εκεί να πάρεις τις μετρήσεις 
> Έκανα για λίγο το πρωί την δοκιμή με το δευτερεύον ανοικτό, αλλά και με αντίσταση φορτίου όπως πρέπει 
> 
> κοίτα το βίντεο 
> https://youtu.be/kBNgHaPV4qs
> 
> έχω άλλο ένα με τον έλεγχο φάσης μέχρι το βράδυ θα το ανεβάσω



Φορτίο υπήρχε κανονικά. Από οτι είδα υπάρχει εξοπλισμός!! Κερνάμε μπύρα στο χώρο σας.

----------


## p.gabr

Δεν έχω μάθει να επιμένω, ο καθένας έχει την άποψη του .Θα μου επιτρέψετε ομως να λέω αυτά που ξέρω. 

Σχετικά με την διαφορά φάσης το οποίο δεν έχει ποτέ δειχθεί έφτιαξα αυτό το βίντεο. Είναι πολύ μικρό αλλά θα πάρετε μια ιδέα

Όσο αναφορά την μπύρα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, δεν έχω εργαστήριο, ότι υπάρχει είναι για την πλάκα μου.


https://youtu.be/HBFlmEe52e0

----------


## daffygr

Ενδιαφερον.... Στο παραδειγμα που μας εδωσες ξερουμε χρονο υστερησης της μιας φασης απο την αλλη;  Ποιος ειναι ο ελαχιστος χρονος υστερησης που μπορει να επιτευχθει σε ενα μετασχηματιστη και ποιο ειναι το αποδεκτο οριο;
Εχεις απολυτο δικιο και ρωταω γιατι αυτο ρυθμιζεται
Να ετοιμασω τους επομενους...
Ολοι την πλακα μας κανουμε και εχει πλακα...
Γενικα η επιστημη εχει πλακα.

Το βιβλιο... Βιβλος...
Εξαιρετικο. Το ειχα εντοπισει πριν κανα χρονο. Συγχαρητηρια. Δειχνει τρομερη αγαπη για τον χωρο.

----------


## daffygr

Υπάρχει κανένας Arduinos εδώ μέσα να φτιάξουμε αυτο?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRNljBm8c2E

----------


## SV1EDG

Με τα μηχανικά κομμάτια τι θα κάνεις ?

----------


## daffygr

> Με τα μηχανικά κομμάτια τι θα κάνεις ?



Υπαρχει τορνος  και οτι χρεαστει σε laser το στελνουμε

----------


## SeAfasia

πως πάει το project;

----------


## daffygr

Βελτιώνεται κατά πολύ. Υπήρχε ένα θεματάκι με τους μετασχηματιστές εξόδου. Μάλλον λύθηκε. Περιμένω μετρήσεις. Έχω βρεί L C R και κάνω επαφές...

----------


## SeAfasia

> Βελτιώνεται κατά πολύ. Υπήρχε ένα θεματάκι με τους μετασχηματιστές εξόδου. Μάλλον λύθηκε. Περιμένω μετρήσεις. Έχω βρεί L C R και κάνω επαφές...



μια Χρήστο,
τι πρόβλημα είχες με τους μετ/στες εξόδου;

----------


## daffygr

> μια Χρήστο,
> τι πρόβλημα είχες με τους μετ/στες εξόδου;



Υπήρχε κορεσμός της μαγνητικής ροής με αποτέλεσμα τον κορεσμό του πυρήνα και την απώλεια ισχύος. Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα αλλά περιμένω μετρήσεις και θα προβώ σε αποκαλύψεις...
Τρώμε παραμύθι...

----------


## SeAfasia

> Υπήρχε κορεσμός της μαγνητικής ροής με αποτέλεσμα τον κορεσμό του πυρήνα και την απώλεια ισχύος. Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα αλλά περιμένω μετρήσεις και θα προβώ σε αποκαλύψεις...
> Τρώμε παραμύθι...



χμμμμμ.....με πονήρεψες τώρα!! :Wink: 
Κάπου πάει το μυαλό μου..... :Biggrin: Πρέπει να δω το σχηματικό πριν αυθαδειάσω... :Confused1:

----------


## Costis Ni

Να δηλώσω και εγώ εντυπωσιασμένος, και για το στύλ και για την κατασκεή, και για την επιλογή του σχηματικού, Αυτός ο Γάλλος είναι πολύ σωστός, πολύ μπροστά απο τα κλασικα lo-boy, τα κινεζικα, τα elector και δε ξερωγω τί. 
Εξτρα εύσημα που έκατσες και τύλιξες και μετασχηματιστές.  
Συμβουλή, πάρε ένα παλμογράφο, δεν θα το πιστεύεις πως μπορούσες χωρίς παλμογράφο.

*Χρήστο, τα σέβη μου....*

----------


## daffygr

> Να δηλώσω και εγώ εντυπωσιασμένος, και για το στύλ και για την κατασκεή, και για την επιλογή του σχηματικού, Αυτός ο Γάλλος είναι πολύ σωστός, πολύ μπροστά απο τα κλασικα lo-boy, τα κινεζικα, τα elector και δε ξερωγω τί. 
> Εξτρα εύσημα που έκατσες και τύλιξες και μετασχηματιστές.  
> Συμβουλή, πάρε ένα παλμογράφο, δεν θα το πιστεύεις πως μπορούσες χωρίς παλμογράφο.
> 
> *Χρήστο, τα σέβη μου....*



Ευχαριστώ. Πράγματι χωρίς παλμογράφο είσαι τυφλός. 
Θα αγοραστεί μόλις αρχίσει η.. "ανάκαμψη.."

----------


## daffygr

> Υπήρχε κορεσμός της μαγνητικής ροής με αποτέλεσμα τον κορεσμό του πυρήνα και την απώλεια ισχύος. Λύθηκε το πρόβλημα αλλά περιμένω μετρήσεις και θα προβώ σε αποκαλύψεις...
> Τρώμε παραμύθι...



Παραμύθι Νο1
Grain orientend στην Ελληνική αγορά



Grain orientend πριν το 1945
Δεν λυγιζει. ΣΠΑΕΙ!!!


 Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.
Όσο για το "μ" του καθενός? 1000 ο πάνω και 35000 ο κάτω!!
1,7 Tesla ο πάνω και 1,95 ο κάτω.
L=18H o πάνω και L=250H (!!!!!!) ο κάτω με τον ίδιο αριθμό σπειρών!!

Παραμύθι Νο2 (τι πουλάνε οι κατασκευαστές)
Εάν υπολογίσουμε στα 4Κω την απόκριση στις χαμηλές συχνότητες βάση του τύπου για -3db και το L του πρώτου έχουμε:
L=Ζ/2πf, βάζουμε το L στπν f και μας δίνει την συχνότητα αποκοπής δηλαδή: f=4000/2χ3,14χ18=35Ηz.
Για -0,5 db έχουμε: f=2Ζ/πL δηλαδή:f= 2χ4000/3,14χ18=141Ηz(!!!!!!!!!!!). Εάν αυτό είναι HiFi να μου το πείτε.
Έχω και άλλα να πω αλλά νομίζω ότι φτάνουν αυτά.....

----------

GiwrgosTH (09-02-16)

----------


## DIMITRIS______TH______

Τελος το γραψιμο λεμε .......τυλιγουμε τωρα  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## betacord85

ελληνικη κατασκευης?ποιος τον κατασκευασε?

----------


## daffygr

> ελληνικη κατασκευης?ποιος τον κατασκευασε?



USA πριν το 1945

----------


## daffygr

'Εχω τη Δευτέρα να δώσω κάτι και μετά το τύλιγμα. Στο μεταξύ γίνονται υπολογισμοί γιατί δεν είναι ο πυρήνας με τις σημερινές εμπορικές διαστάσεις και θέλει πολύ δουλειά.

----------


## daffygr

> Τελος το γραψιμο λεμε .......τυλιγουμε τωρα



Είσαι μεγάλος μπελάς!! (5s-4p)

----------


## betacord85

για να καταλαβω εχεις κανει φυλλο και φτερο το παλιο μετασχηματιστην εξοδου και θες να το αντγραψεις σε μοντερνα κασα με τα ιδια τυλιγματα?

----------


## daffygr

Οχι. Νέος μετασχηματιστής εξόδου με τον πυρήνα του διαλυμένου. Μέτρησα απλώς τις στροφές για να επιβεβαιώσω το σημείο της μέγιστης επαγωγής.
Στον πίνακα που ακολουθεί φαίνονται οι διαθέσιμες τιμές σύνθετης αντίστασης του πρωτεύοντος σε Kohm σύμφωνα με το φορτίο του δευτερεύοντος που θα βάλουμε.

----------

SeAfasia (13-02-16)

----------


## daffygr

Συνδεσμολογία μετασχηματιστή εξόδου

----------

SeAfasia (13-02-16)

----------


## CybEng

Χρήστο να δώσω και εγώ συγχαρητήρια για την όλη κατασκευή.

Έχω δύο ερώτηματα σχετικά με τους μ/τ εξόδου. Βλέπω αρκετά τυλίγματα και συνδεσμολογίες αυτών για να πετύχεις τον συνδιασμό αντιστάσεως φορτίου λυχνιών και μεγαφώνων. Λογικά οι σχετικοί υπολογισμοί πρέπει να είναι λίγο "φασαρία". Έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιο συγκεκριμένο λογισμικό σχετικά με τους υπολογισμούς αυτούς; 
Επιπλέον , αυτεπαγωγές και λοιπά στους κατασκευασμένους μ/τ τα μέτρησες με κάποια πειραματική διάταξη για να δεις πόσο κοντά είσαι με τους υπολογισμούς ;

----------


## daffygr

Για τους υπολογισμούς των τυλιγμάτων φτάνει το Excel. Όσο για τις τιμές αυτεπαγωγής είναι επι χάρτου ακόμη σε θεωρητικό επίπεδο. Επειδή όμως η μαγνητική διαπερατότητα του πυρήνα είναι εξαιρετικά μεγάλη (μ εκκίνησης στα 0.001 Tesla=2500 και μέγιστο στα 0.85 Tesla=35000) και δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την κονσέρβα της ελληνικής αγοράς, οι τιμές L που έχουν δοθεί είναι με διάκενο 0.02 mm και μπορεί να είναι και μεγαλύτερες. Εάν κάποιος έχει LCR ευπρόσδεκτος.
Η υστέρηση είναι μικρότερη ή ίση με 2.5 μS (αυτό έχει τσεκαριστεί και συμφωνεί με τους υπολογισμούς και η μετατόπιση φάσης εικάζω ότι δεν πρέπει να ξεπερνα τις 20 μοίρες στις υψηλές), η χωρητικότητα μεταξύ των τυλιγμάτων είναι 2χ360 pf +- 20pF, η διαρροή 3.3 mH +-0.5mH και η ωμική αντίσταση του πρωτεύοντος έιναι 2χ35 ωμ με διαφορά μεταξύ των δύο τυλιγμάτων +-0,5 ωμ και ρεύμα 2χ150 mA. Βασικό ρόλο παίζει το μονωτικό υλικό, η διηλεκτρική σταθερά του και το πάχος του μεταξύ των δύο τυλιγμάτων το οποίο είναι το πιο ακριβό από όλα τα μονωτικά υλικά της ελληνικής αγοράς (για τον συγκεκριμένο τύπο μετασχηματιστή κοστίζει 35 ευρώ/μονάδα).
Επίσης επειδή ο πυρήνας είναι εξαιρετικός ήταν κρίμα να σχεδιαστεί ο μετασχηματιστής για μια μόνο κατασκευή. Το κέντρο σχεδιασμού του ήταν 4Κωμ/6ωμ για διάταξη push pull.
Η ισχύς του είναι για 20Hz 25W και για 30Hz 55w με πρωτεύον 4Κω. Εάν μειωθούν τα Κω του πρωτεύοντος η ισχύς αυξάνεται ενώ αν αυξηθούν η ισχύς μειώνεται. Θα φτιάξω τον σχετικό πίνακα. 
Η άνω συχνότητα αποκοπής ξεκινά από τα 140KHz και τελειώνει με -3db στα 250KHz. Το τελευταίο βέβαια θα αλλάξει προς τα κάτω και με όριο τα 70 KHz, όταν γειωθεί το ένα άκρο του δευτερεύοντος και εφαρμοστεί η ανάδραση.

----------

CybEng (14-02-16)

----------


## CybEng

Αναλυτικές πληροφορίες. 

Για τα φύλλα του πυρήνα να υποθέσω ότι μιλάμε για τον made in USA των 70+ ετών.  

Για το μονωτικό ανάμεσα στα τυλίγματα εάν είναι εύκολο δώσε λίγο περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Για τι υλικό μιλάμε ;


Ευχαριστώ άλλη μια φορά.

----------


## daffygr

> Αναλυτικές πληροφορίες. 
> 
> Για τα φύλλα του πυρήνα να υποθέσω ότι μιλάμε για τον made in USA των 70+ ετών.  
> 
> Για το μονωτικό ανάμεσα στα τυλίγματα εάν είναι εύκολο δώσε λίγο περισσότερες πληροφορίες. Για τι υλικό μιλάμε ;
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ άλλη μια φορά.



Ο πυρήνας όντως είναι του τότε.
Το υλικό είναι υαλοτεφλόν αυτοκόλλητο το οποίο είναι εύκαμπτο (πανί), δεν αφήνει κενά ανάμεσα στα τυλίγματα και είσαι πολύ κοντά στους θεωρητικούς σου υπολογισμούς. Διηλεκτρική σταθερά κάτω από 2.3
Κάνε μια μεγένθυση να τον δεις.

----------

CybEng (15-02-16)

----------


## daffygr

> Ο πυρήνας όντως είναι του τότε.
> Το υλικό είναι υαλοτεφλόν αυτοκόλλητο το οποίο είναι εύκαμπτο (πανί), δεν αφήνει κενά ανάμεσα στα τυλίγματα και είσαι πολύ κοντά στους θεωρητικούς σου υπολογισμούς. Διηλεκτρική σταθερά κάτω από 2.3
> Κάνε μια μεγένθυση να τον δεις.



Και σχεδον τελειωμενος

----------


## SeAfasia

μπράβο Χρήστο,φοβερή περιέλιξη..
Με ποιό τύπο υπολόγισες το πυρήνα εκτός του excel; :Biggrin:

----------


## daffygr

Αμα ξερεις εναν τυπο και μονο που να  υπολογιζει ολα οσα χρειαζονται θα ηθελα να τον γνωρισω και εγω.

----------

CybEng (17-02-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

> Αμα ξερεις εναν τυπο και μονο που να  υπολογιζει ολα οσα χρειαζονται θα ηθελα να τον γνωρισω και εγω.



 :Lol:  :Lol:  :hahahha:

----------


## daffygr

Ένα βήμα ακόμα

----------


## daffygr

Μετρήθηκε μόνο η χωρητικότητα μεταξύ πρωτεύοντος - δευτερεύοντος

----------


## daffygr

Εγιναν μετρησεις με σκοπο την συγκριση του εγχωριου πυρηνα με τον αρχαιο αμερικανικο.
Η συχνοτητα μετρησης ηταν 50 Hz και τις υπολοιπες παραμετρους δεν τις γνωριζω. Η γεφυρα LCR ηταν αρχαια. Δεν μπορω να γνωριζω το ποσο διεγειρε τους πυρηνες. Ομως τα νουμερα ειναι εντυπωσιακα: 
0.5H ο εγχωριος και 15H ο αμερικανικος!!!!
Χωρις να θελω να θιξω κανεναν τολμω να πω οτι ο πρωτος ειναι ενας ντενεκες με βερνικι....

----------


## daffygr

> Εγιναν μετρησεις με σκοπο την συγκριση του εγχωριου πυρηνα με τον αρχαιο αμερικανικο.
> Η συχνοτητα μετρησης ηταν 50 Hz και τις υπολοιπες παραμετρους δεν τις γνωριζω. Η γεφυρα LCR ηταν αρχαια. Δεν μπορω να γνωριζω το ποσο διεγειρε τους πυρηνες. Ομως τα νουμερα ειναι εντυπωσιακα: 
> 0.5H ο εγχωριος και 15H ο αμερικανικος!!!!
> Χωρις να θελω να θιξω κανεναν τολμω να πω οτι ο πρωτος ειναι ενας ντενεκες με βερνικι....



 Ο χαρακτηρισμος αφορα την χρηση του για μετ. εξοδου. Για μετ. δικτυου ειναι μια χαρα.

----------


## FILMAN

Μα η μαγνητική διαπερατότητα του υλικού δεν είναι μέτρο της ποιότητας του πυρήνα. Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι οι δυο πυρήνες απλά είναι πολύ διαφορετικοί. Μπορείς να μετρήσεις σε ποιο ρεύμα διαμέσου των κατά τα άλλα όμοιων πηνίων φτάνει σε κορεσμό ο κάθε πυρήνας; Υποθέτω ότι ο παλιός Αμερικάνικος θα κορεστεί με πολύ μικρότερο ρεύμα.

----------


## daffygr

> Μα η μαγνητική διαπερατότητα του υλικού δεν είναι μέτρο της ποιότητας του πυρήνα. Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι οι δυο πυρήνες απλά είναι πολύ διαφορετικοί. Μπορείς να μετρήσεις σε ποιο ρεύμα διαμέσου των κατά τα άλλα όμοιων πηνίων φτάνει σε κορεσμό ο κάθε πυρήνας; Υποθέτω ότι ο παλιός Αμερικάνικος θα κορεστεί με πολύ μικρότερο ρεύμα.



Κατα τι γνωμη σου ποια ειναι τα κριτηρια ποιοτητας ενος πυρηνα;
(Επιτελους λιγο κουβεντα)

----------


## daffygr

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 65668
Το νέο μας απόκτημα!!
Υψηλής μαγνητικής διαπερατότητας υλικό Made in USA...
Να διευκρινίσω κάτι σχετικά με τη μαγνητική διαπερατότητα. Σαφώς είναι κριτήριο ποιότητας πυρήνα. Όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η μαγνητική διαπερατότητα τόσο λιγότερο μαγνητισμό αντέχει το υλικό.
Υλικό με υψηλή μαγνητική διαπερατότητα όπως οι τοροειδείς μετασχηματιστές έρχονται πολύ εύκολα σε κόρο ακόμα και με 1 mADC.
Μπορεί να μαγνητιστούν με αυτή την ένταση 0,5 Tesla ή και παραπάνω. ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ AUDIO. Ειδικά η διάυγειά τους στις μεσο υψηλές συχνότητες είναι ΑΝΥΠΑΡΚΤΗ.
Με τους ΕΙ πυρήνες το πρόβλημα είναι διαχειρίσιμο και μπορείς να δώσεις ανοχές όχι μόνο στην στατική ανισορροπία ρευμάτων της βαθμίδας εξόδου (ΡΡ), δηλαδή στο ρεύμα ηρεμίας (αν και η ρυθμισή του είναι εύκολη)  αλλά και στην δυναμική ανισορροπία ρευμάτων που προκύπτει από την διαφορά του κέρδους των λυχνιών εξόδου αν δεν είναι (απόλυτα) ταιριασμένες (παράμετρος που δεν ρυθμίζεται).

Κατασκευάστηκε ένας ΜΤ εξόδου με τέτοιο υλικό και τα αποτελέσματα ήταν απίστευτα, ιδιαίτερα στο εύρος και στη λεπτομέρεια  των χαμηλών συχνοτήτων. Η λεπτομέρεια και η διάυγεια στις υψηλές συχνότητες ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή, εξαιρετική θα έλεγα αν και τον κύριο λόγο στις συχνότητες αυτές τον έχει η κατασκευή του πηνείου.

(Για άλλο λόγο ξεκίνησα την κατασκευή του ενισχυτή και κόλλησα με τους ΜΤ εξόδου)

----------


## daffygr

Σύγκριση πυρήνων

----------


## daffygr

Γράφημα με σύγκριση ισχύος και db. Η είσοδος δεν ήταν απόλυτα σταθερή στο 1 volt με συνέπεια να υπάρχει σφάλμα. Παρ όλα αυτά η τυπική απόκλιση σε db είναι +-0,34 db. Επίσης στον μετασχηματιστή με τον εγχώριο πυρήνα δεν ελήφθησαν τόσα πολλά δείγματα. Από 1KHz μέχρι 15Khz εδόθη  η τιμή των 15 KHz για λόγους απεικόνισης του γραφήματος..

----------


## daffygr

*Αλλαγές στο σχηματικό
*Μετά από δοκιμές, διαπιστώθηκε ότι το shunt feedback δεν αποδίδει τόσο όσο θα έπρεπε. Συμπιέζει τον ήχο πάρα πολύ. Ο δημιουργός του, από ότι έψαξα στο διαδύκτιο, το δημιούργησε για να μειώσει την ωμική αντίσταση του φορτίου του πρωτεύοντος σε περίπτωση που οι μετασχηματιστές εξόδου είναι κακής ποιότητας (έξυπνο!).  Δηλαδή  έχουν μεγάλη χωρητικότητα μεταξύ πρωτεύοντος και δευτερεύοντος. Οι μετασχηματιστές που κατασκεύασα δεν παρουσιάζουν αυτό το πρόβλημα οπότε προχώρησα σε αλλαγές στο σχηματικό. Οι καμπύλες απόκρισης παραπάνω είναι με το νέο σχηματικό. Η διαφορά στο αυτί είναι εμφανής. 
Πρόσθεσα ένα ποτενσιόμετρο στο BF256 έτσι ώστε να ρυθμίσω την τάση των καθόδων του αναστροφέα στο 1,5V έως 1,6 V και την τάση στα άκρα των αντιστάσεων των 200Κ στα 100 V (ρεύμα 500μΑ). Το ποτενσιόμετρο των 10Κ στις ανόδους ρυθμίζει τη ανισορροπία μεταξύ των δύο τριόδων. Ο μετασχηματιστής εξόδου έχει λήψεις UL 33% και με ένα διακόπτη ρυθμίζω πέντοδη η UL λειτουργία. Σας πληροφορώ ότι στο αυτί τουλάχιστον δεν υπάρχει καμία διαφορά. Διαφορά υπάρχει στην αλλαγή λειτουργίας, ακουστικά, στην απόκριση των υψηλών, με μετασχηματιστές εξόδου κακής ποιότητας (αποδείχτηκε εμπειρικά και μαθηματικά). Αλλάχτηκαν σχεδόν όλες οι αντιστάσεις με αντιστάσεις σύρματος non inductive, ίσως υπερβολή αλλά τις είχα και τις έβαλα. Ακουστικά οι υψηλές έγιναν καθαρότερες.

Η πόλωση των λυχνιών εξόδου γίνεται ξεχωριστά για την κάθε μια, με συνδυασμό αρνητικών και κοινής αντίστασης καθόδου (27 ωμ) με ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή. Το τελευταίο το σκαλίζω λίγο για να δω τις διαφορές στον ήχο που προκύπτουν.
Ο ενισχυτής αποδίδει 18w σε τάξη Α, τα υλικά κατασκευής, οι αντιστάσεις και ο πυρήνας των μετασχηματιστών εξόδου είναι στρατιωτικών προδιαγραφών USA της περιόδου του 1950. Τα μόνα σύγχρονα υλικά είναι ο μετασχηματιστής τροφοδοσίας, οι πυκνωτές και τα κυκλώματα καθυστέρησης.
Ο ήχος είναι ζεστός, καθαρότατος με λεπτομέρεια και στα μπάσα διακρίνεις νότες. Έναν Denon των 2000 ευρώ ούτε που τον ανοίγω. Θα τον χρησιμοποιήσω για το Dac που έχει.
Οι παλιοί μετασχηματιστές με τον εγχώριο πυρήνα υπάρχουν. Εάν κάποιος θέλει να κατασκευάσει τον ενισχυτή και έχει ηχεία που δεν κατεβαίνουν κάτω από 60 ΗΖ του κάνουν και τους δίνω. Είναι ο μετασχηματιστής που είχα δημοσιεύσει σε άλλο θέμα.

----------

CybEng (14-11-16)

----------


## SeAfasia

μπράβο για την υπομόνη σου Χρήστο,αυτή σε ανταμοίβει στο αυτί!
Επίσης μπράβο για την έρευνα που κάνεις πάνω στο σχηματικό ώστε να βελτιωθεί ο ήχος... :Biggrin:

----------


## daffygr

Προσεχώς, παρουσίαση DPP 6550 CLASS AB2

----------

Hulk (21-11-21), 

SeAfasia (20-11-21)

----------


## SeAfasia

δείχνει ενδιαφέρον.....αλλά από την άποψη τη ΔΙΚΗ σου Χρήστο....ευχαριστώ..

----------


## munter

Γεια χαρα σε ολους και χρονια πολλά .
 Δεν εχω σχεση με λαμπες , εκτος απο αυτοταλάντωτα  στα Fm Pl504 και 6146, πριν απο άπειρα χρόνια .
Εχω αποφασίσει να φτιαξω ενα μικρο λαμπατο με el84 PP και μαζεύω πληροφορίες για να αποφασισω ποιο σχεδιο να φτιαξω, καθως υπαρχουν πολλά . Η ερωτηση που εχω για τωρα ειναι σχετικά με το ποντεσιόμετρο της εισόδου, Ειναι ενα για κάθε κανάλι , γινεται να χρησιμοποιηθει το ιδιο και για τα δυο καναλια , ή χρησιμοποιείται διπλο προντεσιόμετρο ?? ευχαριστω ,πολύ .



Γιώργος.

----------


## nyannaco

Εφόσον η διαμόρφωση είναι μονοφωνική, απ'ότι καταλαβαίνω, δεν χρειάζεσαι ούτε δύο ποτενσιόμετρα, ούτε διπλό. Τα δύο κανάλια θα αναμειχθούν κάπου έτσι κι αλλιώς, οπότε μπορείς θαυμάσια να χρησιμοποιήσεις ένα απλό (λογαριθμικό κατά ποτίμηση) ποτενσιόμετρο, και να κάνεις τη μείξη συνδέοντάς τα (ιδανικά μέσω κατάλληλης αντίστασης στο κάθε κανάλι) στο δεξιό άκρο του ποτενσιομέτρου.

----------


## munter

ουσιαστικά έχουμε 2 μονόφωνικους  ενισχυτές με μια είσοδο  ( μονό) για το κάθε κανάλι. Οπως ειναι τα σχέδια  ., των περισσοτέρων , θα χρειαζόταν 2 ποτενσιόμετρά , ένα για τον καθε έναν , ενισχυτή- κανάλι . Ομως στα ολοκληρωμένα μηχανήματα . βλέπω ενα ποτενσιόμετρο . Το θεμα ειναι πως περνούν απο το ποτενσιόμετρο και τα 2 σηματα !

----------


## mikemtb

γιατι κολλησες τοσο ασχημα?
στερεοφωνικο / διπλό ποτενσιομετρο.
στον ιδιο αξονα 3 ποδια για το ενα κανάλι και τρια για το αλλο κανάλι...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## munter

> γιατι κολλησες τοσο ασχημα?
> στερεοφωνικο / διπλό ποτενσιομετρο.τον ιδιο αξονα 3 ποδια για το ενα κανάλι και τρια για το αλλο κανάλι...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Οντας  ψιλοάσχετος , δεν θελω να θεωρώ, πραγματα δεδομένα , Ο φόβος της πατάτας  , καραδοκεί. :Biggrin:

----------

mikemtb (29-12-21)

----------


## mikemtb

> Οντας  ψιλοάσχετος



προσοχη στις τασεις ανω των 50vDC
καραδοκούν...


Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nyannaco

> ουσιαστικά έχουμε 2 μονόφωνικους  ενισχυτές με μια είσοδο  ( μονό) για το κάθε κανάλι. Οπως ειναι τα σχέδια  ., των περισσοτέρων , θα χρειαζόταν 2 ποτενσιόμετρά , ένα για τον καθε έναν , ενισχυτή- κανάλι . Ομως στα ολοκληρωμένα μηχανήματα . βλέπω ενα ποτενσιόμετρο . Το θεμα ειναι πως περνούν απο το ποτενσιόμετρο και τα 2 σηματα !



Δεν διευκρίνισες, έχεις μονοφωνική ή στερεοφωνική διαμόρφωση; Έχεις γεννήτρια stereo?

----------


## mikemtb

> Δεν διευκρίνισες, έχεις μονοφωνική ή στερεοφωνική διαμόρφωση; Έχεις γεννήτρια stereo?



βρεεεε τι παθατε σήμερα? ο ενας με το pot, ο αλλος με την διαμόρφωση...
για ενισχυτη ηχου μιλάμε hello 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 744

> ... , εκτος απο αυτοταλάντωτα  στα Fm Pl504 και 6146, πριν απο άπειρα χρόνια ....



Φταίει αυτή η φράση! Βέβαια ο ίδιος ο Γιώργος,επίσης για ενισχυτή μιλάει!

----------


## MacGyver

Ο πειρατικός όρος διαμόρφωση ταυτίστηκε για πολλά χρόνια και με τον ήχο, την πηγή.

----------


## nyannaco

Όντως, τα αυτοταλάντωτα με παρέσυραν!

----------

mikemtb (29-12-21)

----------

